# Three quick questions...



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Has anyone tried building one of these?

http://www.trainelectronics.com/DCC_Arduino/DCC_Booster/index.htm

What is DCC++

Could this be used as a booster along with an NCE SB5/PowerCab?

Robert


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Robert - I have built a few of the boosters (as you might have noted, I designed it!)

DCC++ is an open source DCC system that works on an Arduino and an inexpensive motor driver board - it can be seen in more detail here:

https://github.com/DccPlusPlus/BaseStation/wiki/What-is-DCC--Plus-Plus

It is discussed in some detail here:

http://www.trainboard.com/highball/index.php?forums/dcc.177/

The base DCC++ system only puts out an amp or so - if you want to run larger DCC trains you can either use a larger motor driver (discussed on my web page - see links below) or use the booster. I have never tried it with NCE equipment but it should work as it works well with Digitrax

Hope that helps

dave

*NEW! A Wired or Wireless Throttle for DCC++*​ *NEW!  DCC++ Controller & JMRI - Initial Setup*​ *NEW! DCC++ Open Source DCC Project*​ *NEW! DCC++ Talking Infrared Throttle & Point-to-Point Controller*​ *NEW! High Power DCC Booster*​ *NEW!  Current Sensors and DCC **  (for blocks & point-to-point railroads)*​


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm using a PowerCab and an SB5. What I really need is a Dumb Booster. If I can build one cheaper... I do D&RGW narrow gauge, so the blocks and turnout controls don't really do me a lot of good...

Robert


----------

